# Power Pro vs. Spiderwire Stealth



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Had my first problem with the threaded lines the other day. Knoted up all to he hockey sticks.  Damn! 
I have heard a lot about this spiderwire stealth stuff so I went out and bought a spool.
I haven't spooled it yet, but want some opinions on the stealth. 
What do you people think about the product, if you use it, and what are some tips for using it so I don't have any problems. Also, I recently borke myself of the habit of letting the reel close the bail. I do it manually now, and have a lot les tangles, so I know that tip  .
Thanks,
TC


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Welcome to the world of "Wind Knots", it's the major draw back to the braids. But, don't let that little problem stop you from using them, the benifits far outway the problems. You can prevent wind knots or at least make them less of a problem with a couple tricks. Like you said, manually tripping the bail helps. Also, try when retriving a light lure to keep your rod tip low, this adds more water drag at packs the line on tighter. wind knots occure when a loose loop of line gets tangled while the l;ine is boiling off during the cast. From my experence the Long Cast Spool designs make the problem a little worse.
PS I have either PowerPro or Fireline on EVERY(20plus) rod I own and would not even consider going back to fishing with "Marshmellow Mono".

PPS Sorry I didn't even answer your question, but I haven't tried the stealth yet.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Wilbur, 
I am going to rig up with power pro again for the time being. It is what I started with, and I am going to try the stealth when I change lines again. I also spray my line with wd -40 before I fish. Have you treid this and does it help at all for you. It does for me, and really cuts down on the problems thatI have heard that other people have.
Thanks for the insight, and I hope to see you at the beach sometime. Hang tough, and catch a big one, TC


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nope TC never tried the WD-40, but it sounds reasonable to me, might have to spray it down and see.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Isn't putting WD-40 on your line almost like throwing a little bit of petroleum products into the ocean? Honestly, I don't think that tiny bit would do an ounce of harm. Try using some cooking spray. Non butter flavored, of course.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Johnny-
Compared to the gallons of petroleum that are in there already because of boat motors? I am really an eco-destroyer! Shame on me!  TC


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Adding tension to the line untill slack is taken up reduces freqency of wind knots for me. 
I can see how adding WD-40 to the line might help by adding resistance, so line slack is reduced or a cast. Plus as some old time fisherman know WD-40 is a decent fish attractent.
Have a Great Day,Tim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*I go both ways......*

On the issue of what type of lines I use.

I was using PPro on all my lite tackle,and still am on 2 combo's,but after this season of feeshin fer them Spaniards @ the LIP,which was one of the more productive years...I have switched to mono.....Actually 10lbs test.
I have found the catch ratio between the mono vs the PPro was 2 to 1.The other benifit with using the mono was untangling Gotcha's @ the end of the peir.Seemed to take less time unraveling mono than the braided lines.

Depending on where I fish,especially around visible structure,I will use braid...but if'n it's on a pier....mono is the choice.

With that said,I do keep back up spools,that have braid on them.

I have also stopped using braid as a shock leader on all my heavers....too many times, friends or people trying to help me land fish,and I am scared that the braided shock leader will cut them.

Sorry Hat...I still am not convinced that I should use braid on my casting reels...too expensive to spool and a h3ll of a birds nest to unravel.I may use it as a backing material,especially on the SX-5.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

It's Spyder wire on all conventionals (don't cast with this unless you have good casting controls), Ppro or Fireline on spinners, cheap mono around rocks, oyster shells and pilings. I still have some old favorites with Dacron (no longer the best choice).


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Braided lines*

I've never had a problem casting with power pro. My brother-in-law sure created a huge birds nest on one of my rods last time he was here on vacation, but he doesn't know how to cast all that well. 

I usually tie a mono shock leader of a few feet in length. Mono backing, power pro, then mono shock leader. Using power pro as backing doesn't make too much sense to me since it cost more. 

I've found some really good prices on ebay for spiderwire and power pro. Spiderwire says it's teflon coated......it seems to feel smoother than the power pro, but I don't know whether it adds any more strength to the line or not.


Darryl


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Just got 1500 yards of 30# PP*

I grew up using Ande line because my dad used it. Now I use Ande line as my backing. Should a biggun ever take me down that far I'll still be confident in my line  . In my opinion PP casts better than Fireline. The fireline seems stiffer.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*well*

I've fished the power pro and stealth stuff side by side. The power pro seems not to age to well, but to me, IN MY OPINON, the power pro has less strech than the stealth stuff, in the end the power pro is a better deal, BUT ONLY for a short while. The stealth stuff seems to last longer, and it dose not fray as bad, witch makes it last longer. So all-in-all, power pro is good short term, but in the long run, stealth stuff is better.  either way, it's got flaws.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I'd go with the Stealth as its far easier to undo any tangles in it as compared to the other braids. Never had to cut out a knot and I can't say that about the others.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*Braided line tips*

1. If the line starts tangling after a couple of months of use, respool it nice and tight.
2. Before you put a new spool of power pro on your reel, let it hang on your fence for three weeks to get rid of that coating they put on it. The coating causes tangles. 
Following these tips, I've had a spool of power pro last 5 yrs. I only use 30lb test.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My experence with Powerpro was very bad, but then I tried it during a time that there were some QC problems. On a spinner I like Fireline the best among braids. For conv. the Stealth is the stuff to use. But as a rule fishing in crowds mono is the way to go (just as nsearch pointed out). Overall I use Mono more than Braid, but I like braid in many applictions(that is why I have many different spools for my reels).


----------

